# afraid fish might die :(



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a 640L 1.8mx.6mx.6m vertical aquarium tank with fresh water fish.
I have two air filters and two air pumps which connect to stones aerating the water at the bottom.

Today I came home and the automatic fish feeder which I baught, had fallen in. I panicked and immediately began to fish it out with a fishing rod I had found lying in the garage. I sticky taped a net to the end of the fishing rod and fished it out. I grazed my arm in the process. The tank water is brand new and I just got it right a few days ago. (PH, hardness etc.)

My concerns are:
a) The fish feeder contains many electrical components, not to mention batteries, who knows how long it was sitting in there, would this of harmed fish/water in my tank? The PH is still ok I checked it before.

b) The graze had specs of blood in it, which I did not notice as I was more concerned with getting the fish feeder out. So I suspect some dead skin and blood fell into the tank (not much tho). What impacts would this have?

c) the sticky tape, would that be harmful? :\

There are 4 fish, a gold fish and 3 others which look like gold fish but are white hahah. I'm no fish expert.. as you can tell.

Will my tank be ok?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

from what I can see yes your fish will be fine, that is unless you haven't cycled the tank (if you have questions about this, read up on the nitrogen cycle). Generally electricity needs something to ground itself on, Ive had lights fall in my tanks and the fish aren't dead.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fish will be fine. I had a heater bust one time and it didnt harm my Oscar at all


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Just make sure you unplug BEFORE you reach in to get the broken elec. appliance. You MAY be grounded.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly, thats what I didn't do, and I got zapped...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the blood and skin wont hurt anything, but you might want to watch your arm for infection, micro bacterium marinum, is pretty nasty infection that ive caught before, among many other things that can be in there.


----------



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

nah no food fell out of it, as when I pulled it out the thing was still full. I tested ammonia levels and it was in between 0 and .25 ppm, very low. That could be because the tank is new and the bilogical filters haven't kicked into gear yet?


WHen cycling the water, do I just re-add tap water and then treat it (PH, hardness), or do I have to treat the water first and then add it?

Will 25% of the tank offset the PH/hardness levels?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

CYCLING: not cycling water, but cycling as in the nitrogen cycle, again, check out ron v's post on the nitrogen cycle, your tank is in trouble if you haven't cycled it... you MUST get a product like stability or biospira, or take your fish back to the fish store.


----------

